# New game just change one letter to form a new word



## PETERFC

Hi All

Lets try and follow on from a Forum i found this on all you have to do is change the one word for another by changing one letter in that word.

Just change one letter to make a new word please follow on from the word below. For example change one letter from the word below.


Morning


----------



## silvers

Mooning


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Moaning


----------



## silvers

Loaning.


----------



## Veronica

Loafing


----------



## silvers

Leafing.


----------



## jojo

Leaking


----------



## silvers

Peaking :behindsofa:


----------



## Veronica

silvers said:


> Peaking :behindsofa:


That dosnt count cos its spelled wrong.:tongue1:


----------



## Veronica

Leading


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Denials


----------



## Veronica

PETERFC said:


> Denials


So we can use the letters in different order in the words? That makes it easier


----------



## Veronica

Slander


----------



## silvers

Blander and I couldn't find a emote of a mountain climber for peaking.















That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Balders















That is my story and I am sticking to it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veronica

Sadlers


----------



## silvers

dealers


----------



## Veronica

Loaders


----------



## silvers

Loafers


----------



## Veronica

Floater


----------



## silvers

Veronica said:


> Floater


You could have posted a gif of that.


----------



## Veronica

silvers said:


> You could have posted a gif of that.


yewwww


----------



## silvers

Bloater


----------



## Veronica

Realtor


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

relater


----------



## silvers

stealer


----------



## Veronica

Resales


----------



## silvers

salters


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Starlet


----------



## silvers

tartlet


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

startle


----------



## silvers

letters


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

stealer


----------



## silvers

That's a repetition Peter, you are out!


----------



## Veronica

silvers said:


> That's a repetition Peter, you are out!


So following on from Letters

Wrestle


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Write ten times " I must check previous replies"

I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies
I must check previous replies

Sorry Silvers it won't happen again

Peterfc 666?


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*

elaters


----------



## silvers

Rattles


----------



## Veronica

Battles


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Beatles


----------



## silvers

beaters


----------



## Veronica

Boaters


----------



## silvers

goaters


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Graters


----------



## mickybob

Craters


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

scraper


----------



## silvers

scrapes


----------



## Veronica

escaper


----------



## silvers

repacks


----------



## PETERFC

*reply*

packers


----------



## silvers

You didn't change a letter Peter, you're out! Again!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



silvers said:


> You didn't change a letter Peter, you're out! Again!



Pressure about my divorce is damaging any brain cells that remain. Perhaps i should leave things to you youngsters. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## silvers

Youngsters? I'll have you know that Veronica is 73.


----------

